
Bad data in F-35 logistics system resulting in lost missions - clouddrover
https://www.defensenews.com/air/2019/02/01/bad-data-in-f-35-logistics-system-resulting-in-lost-missions/
======
TaylorGood
This is the nth setback with the F-35 planes, which prompts the question as to
whether F18's, F22's etc. were similar in development issues while building?

